# Hunting Beagle



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

So long story short. My kennel has 3 elderly dogs and now due to the deafness of one of my beagle and the other in comfortable but not huntable health. I have decided start getting some new blood in my kennel. I contacted a guy that I know runs around with field trial people in the Licking / Knox area. He had a buddy that had 2 dogs for sale. 4 months old male and a female (I was interested in the female). we speak several times via text and we decide on a price he answers all my questions etc. So Thursday I am driving up about 45 minutes to look at (probably get) that dog. He calls me 5 minutes from his house said "I have to go, my parents power is out and dad cant get his generator going" I tell him I am only 5 minutes away. He replies that his mother is on oxygen from a earlier covid issue. Okay fine I understand so I turn around. Text him following day "he wont be home" again okay... Following day. "I decided not to sell any at this time" I am a little peeved at this point. Drove clear up there, spoke multiple times and everything is fine. Now my 14 year old daughter is crushed because this was going to be her hunting dog. I just deleted the text and his number before I said what I wanted to say. So if anybody knows of any GOOD hunting beagles for sale please PM me. I now am believing the power out was just a way for him to flake out last minute and was a lie. Damn people.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

been down that road so many times people can't be honest If I hear of any hunting dogs I will let you know


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

What part of Ohio are you located in? I know a few different guys I could reach out to and see if anyone has pups. You Could also try calling a few reputable kennels, 4 years ago I was in the market for a quality dog and called Dennis Kennedy/Big Meadows Kennels. He either wasn't willing or didn't have pups to sell, but was happy to give me numbers of people whom his dogs studded for that had pups for sale. Ended up with a Brankos/Big Meadows pedigree at a VERY reasonable price.

Only other suggestion I have is to look up local Beagle Clubs in your area, but you may run into more of the same going that route.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

There is a forum called rabbitdogs that is on this same app.. alot of reputable people on there that are willing to help out...you may know this and if so I apologize and depending on your hunting style. But if you look for dogs that are heavy field trial dogs some run alot slower and straddle a track more where gun dogs or grade dogs usually drift a track more and are a little quicker for rabbit hunting. Just trying to give a little more info depending on which route you go. I dont attend field trials so I rather have dogs move a track quicker and papers dont matter for that.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

jmyers8 said:


> There is a forum called rabbitdogs that is on this same app.. alot of reputable people on there that are willing to help out...you may know this and if so I apologize and depending on your hunting style. But if you look for dogs that are heavy field trial dogs some run alot slower and straddle a track more where gun dogs or grade dogs usually drift a track more and are a little quicker for rabbit hunting. Just trying to give a little more info depending on which route you go. I dont attend field trials so I rather have dogs move a track quicker and papers dont matter for that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I am just looking for a good hunting dog. I call the ones I have now my pups but they are 11. Their mother was Indian Hill's / Branko heavy dogs and I got her from Ironton I believe the guys name was Scott Kerns or something like that. Gunned over MANY dogs with her and she was an absolute machine. I don't care per-say on the AKC but that is what I always had. I don't know if that guy still has dogs and lost all contact with him but he had beautiful hard hunting dogs. I am located in St. Louisville so Central Ohio. This contact that flaked on me was from one of the local clubs.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

It's tough to find someone who has hunted there same line and improved it over the ages most jump around to different lines and change all the time. I had a grade female from a local hunter that was like you described. She got killed on the road at 9 months and we had already killed 30 or 40 rabbits over her. I've been trying to replace her since. If you find a good line better save there info and get a pair to breed the line for yourself

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

